# cinder spreading



## shane-pa (Sep 30, 2012)

new guy here. second year doing landscape and plowing. picking up commercial accounts and need a spreader. 2 of my accounts require anti-skid. looking for a tailgate spreader that does a decent job without a alot of headaches. can't afford a vbox right now. any help is appreciated.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

WELCOME to the board! Where in North Central PA are you? I'm in Knox, which is just off exit 53 I-80.


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

Question! Never seen cinder used. Is it a poor man's salt alternative? 

Here if we use salt there is no longer an ice problem, no skid and no mess. So why use cinder instead of salt?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

In pa here they call it anti-skid, or 1b stone. Some areas use red ash cinders.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Cinders are used coal ash from power plants typically. Is used instead of salt because salt will destroy dirt roads / lots! A lot of our rural townships use cinders.


----------



## shane-pa (Sep 30, 2012)

2 of lots I am bidding on need cinders for traction control. they don't want the salt ruining the concrete at the loading docks or asphalt at the other section of the lot.

Any spreaders that will throw this stuff?



> WELCOME to the board! Where in North Central PA are you? I'm in Knox, which is just off exit 53 I-80


I live in Emporium. about 1.75 hours from Knox


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

The only tailgate spreaders that will spread sand, stone, bulk salk, etc are 2 stage and I'm not certain , but they have got to be up in the +$2000 range. Single stage spreaders are basically only good for dry bagged salt. Maybe look into a slightly used vbox.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

shane-pa;1495491 said:


> 2 of lots I am bidding on need cinders for traction control. they don't want the salt ruining the concrete at the loading docks or asphalt at the other section of the lot.
> 
> Any spreaders that will throw this stuff?
> 
> I live in Emporium. about 1.75 hours from Knox


Must live in Shippen Twp then? Customer of mine.
Something like the Fisher Speed Caster 2 is what you'll have to look for. Has a belt in the bottom to convey the cinders to the spinner.


----------



## shane-pa (Sep 30, 2012)

> Must live in Shippen Twp then? Customer of mine.


You know the area? I live about 3 miles north of the township building.
Thanks for the suggestions on the spreaders.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

shane-pa;1495952 said:


> You know the area? I live about 3 miles north of the township building.
> Thanks for the suggestions on the spreaders.


Know the area somewhat. Last time I was up that way my wife & I bought a hog scale from a hog farmer who was going out of the hog business. Usually the guys from the twp come to our place when they need something.


----------



## shane-pa (Sep 30, 2012)

I think I will look into the Fisher. I think my truck is too small for a vbox. 3/4 ton Chevy.


----------

